# Strawberry



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW!!!!! what a day at the berry, started out about 9 am wind blowing and very cold, left strawberry boat ramp, and headed for the channel, which was down wind and fished until about 2pm between the 2 of us we caught 10 fish, 
fishing was tough fighting the wind and waves and trying to fish and drive the boat at the sametime, anyway didn't even give any thought about going back across that big bay into the wind to get back, becuase i have done it many times atleased 25 years. so when we started back, i knew i was in trouble, i have never seen waves that big before, we spent an hour and half scared to death trying to get back, i have a 16 ft tracker boat and a 25 hp motor and i was over my head, there were sets of waves in 2 and 3s that i swear were 5 ft or more, we were both soaked to the bone, and the boat took on 10 15 gallons of water, it has been along time sense i was scared at strawberry in a boat, so just rememeber, don't take the wind for granted at the berry, it we had been in any smaller boat, i think we would have went down.

So just beware of the strawberry winds, becasue after those waves travel 3 miles across that open water, they are hugh white capp waves.


But the fish we moving up in the shallow water, i think we would have caught more if we didn't have the wind, serface Temp was 50


Just beware of the high winds.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good Advice. Wise fisherman beware.. That lake has given me a good scare once or twice and many not so fortunate fellow fisherman have never made it in safely. No fish is worth the risk...

Glad you made it off okay.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

You are right i was scared to death for that hour and a half fighting hugh waves trying to get back, i don't think drowning would be a good way to go, and all so remember, i even put my life jacket on, alway put on your jackets when it is that bad.

No fish is worth dying for!!!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i agree! the most scared i have ever been was coming across in my dads 15' aluminum boat, with an 8 horse running on one cylinder!!! that was more like a three hour tour...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank God you all made it. We've driven by Strawberry when it's been windy and OMG the wave sizes just seen from the highway. I can't even imagine being in a boat. :shock: 

I can relate very much especially when fish'n big open water in Canada as a kid with Grandpa...one very frightening time even Grandpa put on the bright orange Mae West life jacket. I'll never forget it...mid morning with a bright blue August sky only a few clouds. 

We we're out in the middle of the lake making our way to another destination lake when all of a sudden the wind came up. Waves coming over the bow of the 14' deep V Lund with a 10HP Johnson and me using the minnow bucket to bail out the water. Luckily Grandpa found a small inlet cove and we hunkered down for 3-4 hours riding it out. I remember it like it was yesterday. Guess that's why strong wind, fish'n and me don't mix too well. -)O(- 

Again glad you all made it home safely.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I was there yesterday and just as we got the toon in the water the wind changed direction on us. Decided to shore fish it. My dad has told me stories about being caught in the wind up there and the boat's prop coming out of the water when the boat would crest the wave. He would tell me all the time how careful I have to be while on the water up there. The waves I saw up there yesterday were bigger than any I can remember. Maybe some of you know that little dirt road that goes down into the lake just south of the laddders, yesterday we pulled off there and noticed it was blocked off, so we walked down and the road is about half gone due to wave errosion. We watched as huge pieces of the road were falling into the lake. What a sight. Glad you made it back safe, and way to put on the life jacket.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, that's scary. Glad you're okay.

Getting blown around on the water is pretty nerve racking. I didn't really go into it in my last report, but my last trip gave me the biggest scare I've had. Getting blown into super thick tangles of weeds in the middle of a lake in the middle of nowhere... :| 

I've fished the Berry from shore during some serious wind and couldn't even imagine how freaky it would be out there on a boat.

Glad you're safe.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW! You are extremly lucky. I busted a prop pin in a wind storm.Dropped 3 anchors over board in the front. The wind blew us so far out of Bryants fork< I really thought we were all goint to die. Boats coming in and we are waving life jackets and blowing the horn. Not one soul stopped to tow us in. Guess where my extra pin was? Sitting on the front seat of my truck, So we found a tarp stap with the metal S hook . Took a small hammer and a knife unitl the hook would start to bend. made us a prop pin. got off the lake as fast as we dared to go. Sold the boat 3 weeks later, Been bank fishing ever since. I thought for sure I was going to loose my son my best freind and my sons buddy. I was up fishing Wanship in that crap yesterday.. From the bank.I've never seen the Rock that bad,, So everyone be safe,,


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Glad you made it out okay! I have an 11' fiberglass boat with an 8 hp merc. A friend and I were fishing Bear Lake 2 Novembers ago and got caught in some scary winds. The waves were so big the prop was coming out of the water on every wave and we were loosing sight of the northwest mtns when the boat was at the bottom of the waves. I thought we were going to go in the water for sure. I've been extremely careful ever since.


----------



## dstbowhunt (Oct 11, 2009)

I also went to the berry on Friday ( 10-9-09 ) wind is an understatement. I started at Chicken Creek on my float tube at about 8:00am the wind was blowing a little, I fished until about 10:30 and the wind was so bad it just push me to shore and my jacket was soaked by time I got back to shore -)O(- . But I did catch 3 great fish before getting blow off  . ( two cuts @ 21" and one @ 19" ) I then went over to S.Creek and fished in the bays off to the left of the boat ramp trying and stay out of the wind, was able to fish until about 2:30 before the wind got so bad, but I did catch 5 more fish over there ( four cuts and one bow, one of the cuts was over 22" ) see photo. On my way back home diving by the ladders and chicken creek I have never seen the water turn to mud before at the berry that tells you how bad the wind was blowing. But I was glad to hear that all of you got off the berry safely. Good luck the next time out.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

dstbowhunt,

Nice first post and nice fish! Wecome to the forum.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

An old high school friend that I have become reaquainted with recently, took me up to the Berry yesterday for a little therapy fishing (you may recall my son passed away Sept. 13). Yes it was cold and windy yesterday as well. But as far as the fishing, what can I say. He was complaining to me how slow it was. I think the wind had a great deal to do with it. But needless to say, after I boated my first cutt ever from the Berry (I've never fished it before), I tossed it back in saying "that one's for you, Nate". We fished hard, and continued to pick up one or two here and there, trying various places in the lake. Even spent quite a bit of time in the narrows. By the end of the day, he had caught 32 bows and cutts, and I had caught 24. Sorry, no pics. I forgot my camera again, and besides, the rough water would have made it really tough. I felt like I learned his technique pretty well. It is his technique, so I don't feel it is my place to expound. I think you can all appreciate that. Needless to say, it was very theraputic for me. When I missed a fish that hit hard, I could almost hear my son say "quit screwin' around and catch the **** thing". 

But also, I'm glad you were able to make it off the lake safe. Any big water is extremely frightening when the wind kicks up and those white caps start showing. O-|-O 

Tight lines Ya'll!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW ! Glad you were able to post this on the forum rather than read about it in the newspaper. Reminds me of a time a buddy & I was paying to much attention to fishing and got way out there. Next thing I knew a huge thunder storm came rolling in, over the hill, and we were going against a strong wind heading towards the closest shore line. (Just to get off the water) Thank goodness a boater came by and pulled us in.


----------

